
Googlighting - simula67
http://www.un-productivity.com/#fbid=JpO0VHabb4Z
======
Metatron
Way to go Microsoft, wasting my time again!

Jokes aside, Microsoft should know better than to host a video slandering
Google on Youtube. Schoolboy error 101.

------
mtrimpe
This appears to have been marked as a private youtube video... Not a very
productive use of my time :)

